# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  WarCraft 3 model creater??

## Volcon

Does anyone know a free program i can get that lets me create WarCraft 3 models?? Thanks

----------


## Bonsay

I did a Quick search, found this. Blender is a free modeling program. That's all I could scrape up at the moment  :tongue2:  . Good luck though.




> *Warcraft 3 Model Converter V1.0:* Exclusive!
> The Model Converter converts Warcraft 3 Model Files (.mdx) into .obj files that can be editted using any 3d Modelling Program. By Darky.



Here.

----------

